# dynex 520?



## iameatingjam

I bought this computer from futureshop a couple weeks ago and had them put in a better supply and video card (as to not void my warranty - not because I couldn't do it myself). 

The guy suggested I use one of their own brand 'dynex 520'. I inquired a few times about whether or not it was quality, and enough to handle a gtx 560. He said it was.

After doing some research I'm not so sure if I should trust it.

here's some specs I found online



> Product Features
> 
> Dynex 520W ATX Power Supply includes a 14cm fan with iFAN technology; Dual +12V outputs for higher power consumption; One 4+4 pin +12V CPU connector for high-end CPU; One 6+2 pin PCI Express connector for high-end GPU
> 
> Input Voltage: 110V~120V, 50-60Hz, 10.0A;
> 
> Output Voltage: +12V1DC +12V2DC +5VDC +3.3VDC -12VDC +5Vsb
> 
> Max Load: 18.0A *18.0A* 18.0A 20.0A 0.3A 2.0A;
> 
> Min Load: 1.0A 1.0A 0.5A 0.3A 0.0A 0.1A
> 
> *Max Watt: 396W; 130W; 3.6W; 10W; Rated Watt 420W*
> 
> Regulation: ±5% ±5% ±5% ±5% ±10% ±5%
> 
> Ripple: 120mV 120mV 50mV 50mV 120mV 50mV
> 
> Noise: 200mV 200mV 100mV 100mV 200mV 100mV
> 
> Power Good Signal 100-500mS; Power Fail Signal 1mS min; Hold-up Time 16mS min"


My box says the same except conveniently leaves out the part about "max watt," just showing peak power as 520W. Also the second 12v rail says 16A not 18A.

My computer has a i5 2320, 8gb ram, gtx 560, dvd drive and 1TB HD. Will the power supply to handle this? I have 9 days left to return, but that would require purchasing one somewhere else and dragging my computer all the way across town for futureshop to install it for me (as to not void my warranty) and give me a store credit.


EDIT:






this is exactly what my box says except with the "max watt 420", what does that mean? is it a 520 or 420 watt power supply?


----------



## StrangleHold

Nothing but junk!!! 

Stay with Corsair/Antec/PC Power& Cooling/XFX/Seasonic/NZXT/Silverstone. In the 500/650 Watt range.


----------



## johnb35

Yep, Dynex is Best Buy's brand and I wouldn't trust it very far with a high end video card.


----------



## jonnyp11

johnb35 said:


> Yep, Dynex is Best Buy's brand and I wouldn't trust it very far with a high end video card.



then why do they carry both dynex and insigna tvs and insigna is their tv brand (made by LG)? (was at BB a few days ago and they said that)

I don't even trust my dynex tv, it does the job but for a while (stopped for some reason) it would turn the dvd ejector on when i turned it on and it'd have to be turned off to get it to stop, just not good quality and that's a problem with power supplies.


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> then why do they carry both dynex and insigna tvs and insigna is their tv brand (made by LG)? (was at BB a few days ago and they said that)
> 
> I don't even trust my dynex tv, it does the job but for a while (stopped for some reason) it would turn the dvd ejector on when i turned it on and it'd have to be turned off to get it to stop, just not good quality and that's a problem with power supplies.


 
From what I understand Insignia are made from a few different manufacturers, but alot of them use parts bought from LG. Not made by LG themself. They sell both brands because Dynex is their lowend and Insignia is thier uppend house brand. Woud not want the same name on both.


----------



## Darren

Anything Dynex is pretty much junk except for super basic stuff like cables... Maybe.


----------



## claptonman

My roommate has a big TV he got for cheap and it is perfectly fine. That being said, wouldn't touch the power supply with a ten-foot-pole.


----------



## iameatingjam

Guess I`ll be looking for one today
the amount of time and effort I`m going to have to waste because they sold me that piece of crap.... grr


----------



## jonnyp11

iameatingjam said:


> guess i`ll be looking for one today
> the amount of time and effort i`m going to have to waste because they sold me that piece of crap.... Grr



don't buy a power supply from best buy, they are mostly overpriced compared to newegg, although i think i looked once and there was a good deal on an ocz modxsteme 5 or 600w


----------



## Darren

Best Buy is really expensive in general. I'm fine with going there and looking at stuff and it's a cool store, but stuff is crazy expensive there. My video card for example was 120 online and 170 there. My friend got a GT 520 there for like 80 bucks (on sale!) and there about 40-50 online.

However you may be able to price match stuff there. My dad has done that a few times with things.


----------



## iameatingjam

called and bitched again, they'll order in one and replace it for free
I'm going to get this

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/corsair-corsair-600w-pc-power-supply-cmpsu-600g-cmpsu-600g/10190706.aspx?path=5cbbd30fb3d57632ebf7f4ca9a23ea60en02


----------



## Darren

Good choice. My Corsair CX 600 has been great.


----------



## iameatingjam

ended up getting this instead

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371044&Tpk=EA650GREEN

hope that wasn't a bad move


----------



## wolfeking

it is a okay PSU.  Antec is a great brand. Way better than dynex.


----------



## iameatingjam

cool, I'll sleep easier tonight.
thanks for the help everyone


----------



## iameatingjam

knew I shouldn't have tried to fix something that wasn't broken. Got the power supply upgraded and the second time I tried to game I got artifacts then computer crashed after 20 seconds


----------



## wolfeking

if it is artifacting then you have issues in graphics.  Do you have a dedicated card? If so make sure that you attach the power leads to it. If not, then go grab a cheap card and see  what happens from there. Something like a HD6450 or GT520 would be fine.


----------



## iameatingjam

I have a gtx 560, like I said in my first post, thats why I got a new power supply, but I hadn't actually experienced any problems at that point. Technicians at futureshop installed it, so as not to void my warranty. The power cables are attached, lol.

Everything was working fine, really don't understand why I did all this.


----------



## wolfeking

Try reloading your drivers. Otherwise generally artifacting means that the card is dead, or overheating.


----------



## spirit

Might be worth reseating your graphics card.


----------



## iameatingjam

wolfeking said:


> Try reloading your drivers. Otherwise generally artifacting means that the card is dead, or overheating.



I thought it could also mean the card isn't receiving enough power?


----------



## wolfeking

It could be, but your current PSU is outputting more power than the old one. So unless you did not attach both power leads, then you are getting plenty of power.


----------



## iameatingjam

Just opened up the case, everything looks in order. Reseated the video card, I seriously seriously seriously doubt its going to help though.

What if it is a defective unit, would it just not work at all?


----------



## iameatingjam

been running Ati tool stress test for 30 minutes with no errors or temps over 75 celsius, strange.


----------

